
Neanderthal 0.9.0 with major improvements is around the corner - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Neanderthal-090-is-around-the-corner
======
dragandj
Neanderthal is a Clojure library for native-speed vectors and matrix
computations. It has pluggable engines and comes with support for GPU
computations. Program in Clojure and get the full speed of native and GPU
libraries.

Of course, it is open source and the code is at
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

